# Replacing a broken chair spindle



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

We have an old Windsor style rocker that is getting passed down the family tree, but it's missing a spindle. In order to closely duplicate the pattern, I took a photo of it next to a ruler and printed the picture out so it was to scale. I took measurements at several critical points, and also taped a copy to the tool rest on the lathe. It came out perfect and I haven't trimmed the ends yet.

Before I proceed too much further, *I'd like to ask the LJ community* if there's any trick besides cutting it a bit long and making a deeper blind hole in the chair to install it without dis assembly of the rest of the spindles on the arm. They're very delicate and 100+ years old, so I'm keeping my mallet away from it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Your idea should work fine . I would strongly recommend using hide glue, preferably hot hide glue. If it is 100 years old, then that is what the rest is glued with. You won't have to remove the old glue as the new will re activate it and that bond will be perfect. The future repair ability will be retained and as an antique it will be less compromised.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a decent restore job


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

My German Grandfather taught me this trick. Drill a Hole in the end of the spindle 1" deep. the one in the chair 1/2" deep. Make the Tenon 3/4" long. Put a spring from an old ink pen in the spindle hole and insert the tenon piece. Coat ALL with glue, slip the top of the spindle in place push the tenon up into the hole and slip it into place the spring will push the tenon out and into the receiving hole when aligned.


----------

